

Can E-Books and Libraries Coexist? - dmoney67
http://mashable.com/2012/12/05/ebooks-print-infographic/

======
Altiplano
They certainly can for a while, though what we want to read will be projected
straight onto the retina at some point, and further into the future it'll be
fed straight to our brain without us having to do anything.

